# Samba ja öökköset

## lillix

Terve!

Sain Samban toimimaan melko hyvin eli Windows koneelta voin kirjoitella Linux jakoon jne. Hakemisto ja tiedostonimet näkyvät nyt OK siitäkin huolimatta että nimisssä on ÄÖÄÅ merkkejä. 

Pieni vaiva vielä jossa joku voisi auttaa.

Windows jako linuxin puolelta ei millään ymmärrä scandeja. Linuxin puolelta kasottaessa voi kyllä tehdä hakemiston nimen jossa on scandit ja ko. hakemisto/file näkyy Linuxin puolelta OK. Kun taas Wintoosalla katsoo samaa entryä näkyy se "kiinalaisina" merkkeinä. Ja sama toisinpäin eli Windowsin alla tehty nimi ei näy linuxista OK. 

Olen tehnyt mountin seuraavasti:

mount -t smbfs -o iocharset=ISO8859-1 -o codepage=CP850 -o username=xxxx //server/jako /folder

optiot iocharset,codepage ei vaikuta. Kokeilin myös switchiä unicode ja sain aikaan hiukan erikoisia ominaisuuksia.

Onkohan muilla vastaavia ongelmia?

----------

## Flammie

Minäkin kyllä törmäilin tuohon ongelmaan ja se on hieman hankala. En ole varma mikä asetus oikeasti ratkaisee ongelman, mutta ainakin samban konfigeissa ja kernelissä noita asetuksia voi valita vielä komentorivioptioiden lisäksi, joillakin näistä se toimii siis. 

Kiinalaiset symbolit ovat kyllä sinänsä aika outoja, etteiväthän ne kuulu sen enempää ISO-8859-1:een kuin CP850:eenkään, ettei sitten wintoosi kuitenkin tulkitsisi vaikkapa uuteeähvinä? Windowsissa tuo charset-asetus muutenkin tuntuu vaihtelevan jo sen mukaan onko koneelle asennettu joitain kielitukia tai ei.

----------

## shS

Onko tähän löytynyt jostain ratkaisua?

Olen itse törmännyt samaan ongelmaan ja haluaisin tietää,

jos joku on edistynyt asiassa. Hallussani oli vähän aikaa viime viikolla Fedora Core 2 kone, jossa samban verkkojaoissa toimi ääkköset. En tosin kerennyt tarkistaa ko. koneen charset asetuksia.

----------

## juki_

Olen törmännyt tähän ongelmaan ja saanut sen ratkottuakin.

Ongelma todellakin korjataan laittamalla sopivat iocharsetit paikalleen, mutta niiden toimiminen edellyttää, että kernelistä on käännetty päälle "Native Language Support"ista tarpeelliset codepaget ja härpäkkeet. Muuten kerneli ei tee tarvittavia muunnoksia lukiessaan Windows-puolen tiedostoja.

Itse laitoin myös päälle Kernelin SMB-tiedostojärjestelmän konfiguraatiosta "CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT", joka edellyttää, että pistätte edellisestä Native Languagesta oikean defaultin, jota Linuxin puolella käytätte.

----------

## Vergo

sfnet.atk.linux-FAQ:n mukaan ongelma ratkaistaan näin:

Lisää Samban asetustiedostoon smb.conf osioon global ao. parametrit, niin skandilliset fileet näkyvät oikein:

```
valid chars = ö:Ö å:Å ä:Ä

character set = iso8859-1

client code page = 850
```

----------

## shS

Samba3 ei ilmeisesti ymmärrä ko. parametreja  :Sad: 

Unknown parameter encountered: "valid chars"

Ignoring unknown parameter "valid chars"

myöskin nuo charset ja codepage asetukset ovat muotoa

dos charset

unix charset

----------

## 2mies

Täällä käytössä winXP ja gentoo jossa samba3.

AFAIK sambajaon ääkkösongelma syntyy em. yhdistelmässä koska XP käyttää sisäisesti UTF8-merkistöä. Laiskana ratkaisin ongelma ottamalla myös gentoossa ja sambassa UTF8:n käyttöön. Nyt ääkköset toimivat jaossa puolin ja toisin. Toisaalta UTF8 aiheuttaa gentoossa joitain ongelmia ja mm. nfs-jaot kahden gentoon välillä aiheuttavat ongelmia.

Eli haluaisin ottaa iso8859-1 takaisin käyttöön gentoossa ja olenkin pähkäillyt että samban pitäisi tällöin osata tehdä muunnos UTF8 - iso8859-1 välillä jotta ääkköset toimisivat OK kummassakin koneessa. 

Jos joku on saanut homman toimimaan niin otan kiitollisena ohjeita vastaan..  :Smile: 

----------

## Shapemaker

 *2mies wrote:*   

> Eli haluaisin ottaa iso8859-1 takaisin käyttöön gentoossa ja olenkin pähkäillyt että samban pitäisi tällöin osata tehdä muunnos UTF8 - iso8859-1 välillä jotta ääkköset toimisivat OK kummassakin koneessa. 
> 
> Jos joku on saanut homman toimimaan niin otan kiitollisena ohjeita vastaan.. 

 

Fileeseen /etc/samba/smb.conf osion [global] alle seuraava rivi pitäisi riittää:

```
unix charset ISO-8859-1
```

Tällä pitäisi toimia. Kannattaisi harkita myös ISO-8859-15 -merkistön käyttämistä (käyttiksen puolella), koska siinä on uromerkki kohdallaan. Samba3 keskustelee automaattisesti UTF-8:aa uudempien (W2000, XP) clienttien kanssa.

----------

